# apps en réseau local sur touch



## Goofy54 (27 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu nouveau dans le domaine du Ipod, alors voici ma question, est-il possible que 2 Ipod touch communiquent entre eux sans l'apport d'un réseau externe ?

existe-il des apps de jeux pour jouer en réseau local (sans autre réseau présent) ?


----------



## .Mathieu. (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour, vu que les iTouch possèdent maintenant le Bluetooth des jeux doivent bien pouvoir jouable en multijoueur via Bluetooth.

TROUVÉ : Voilà le premier à être sorti. L'article date quand même du 19 juin 2009, de nouveaux jeux Bluetooth ont du sortir depuis. L'article est ici.

En espérant t'avoir aidé.


----------

